# Planet Inverts.com Store



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Everyone.

I just wanted to announce the opening of my new online shrimp store. www.planetinverts.com/store

Free Shipping in Continental USA with USPS Priority

-Ryan


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Does the free shipping include the pre-orders?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Burks said:


> Does the free shipping include the pre-orders?


Of course 

-Ryan


----------

